# Phaser for bass



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 21, 2021)

I was talking to a local musician to whom I sold a pedal, and he told me he was looking for a phaser to use on bass.
As I have little to none experience with phasers (and bass..), was looking to have your take on good options for a phaser that keep the low end or at least suited for bass.
Thanks!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 21, 2021)

I personally think the Bad Stone circuit is the best phaser for bass, but it isn’t exactly what would be most people’s ideal bass phaser. 

Probably the easiest phaser to adapt for bass would be to take the phase 90 or phase 45 circuit, and replace the two mixer resistors with a pot. A phase 90 by default has a 50/50 mix of the dry signal and the modulated signal, but something around 70/30 dry/wet would be ideal by the standards of most bassists I know.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Sep 21, 2021)

I've used a few and haven't found any to be particularly bad with bass.  I preferred the phase 90 to the small stone (green sovtek) but only slightly and probably mostly because of size. Lately I've been digging univibe type pedals where I would usually put a phaser.  Currently using the abyss.

I've also been meaning to try the ppcb biphase and spaceman explorer clone over at dead end fx.  Those are a little intimidating though.


----------



## jrhevron (Sep 21, 2021)

I like a phase 45 with bass. Kind of subtle but works really well as an enhancer.


----------



## Betty Wont (Sep 21, 2021)

I play bass through phaser quite a bit and I don't modify them in any way. I prefer optical phasers like the Phase II.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for your answers guys, I’ll have a look at all your suggestions!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Sep 21, 2021)

Yeah 


thewintersoldier said:


> This. I think the small stone and bad stone are great on bass. The higher headroom of the ota's and broader frequency response of the filter's sweep are better adapted to bass. They also have a broader range on the speed pot.


Yeah, OTA phasers are my personal fav for bass. Had a reissue Bad Stone for years as my bass phaser, but I just got a Lectric FX PCB for the Bloodstone Phaser, which is a copy of the vintage big-box Bad Stone with the phase/vibrato switch. Gonna be modifying that a fair bit as well so I can have two lfo speeds as well as control the manual mode with an expression pedal for the mid-70s treadle version sounds.


----------



## jimilee (Sep 25, 2021)

Let me just say, I have an extensive phaser collection. As a bassist, my gigging phaser is / was the Ross phase 90 ( don't gig anymore).  it's a smooth OTA phaser, it doesn't get distorted like a jfet phaser. The tonepad 4 stage layout was the one I used. The extra stages addons get crazy.


----------

